# Box, powder, or bucket?



## willieman (Apr 18, 2016)

What's your guys opinion. I've used all 3 depending on the job. What do you prefer and why?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

box, they are cheaper. I use powder for patch jobs and prefill, thats about it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I generally use powder 20kg hot mud for taping joints and buckets of all purpose for all 2nd coats and buckets of top for top coat.......we generally dont have boxes of top coat available hear


----------



## willieman (Apr 18, 2016)

I like bags like durabond and easysand because of set time but thinking about going with boxes. Want to keep best quality


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The only box stuff we have available hear is hamiltons which i am in victoria and would need to import from qld so not financial for me


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

there are some guys here that use hamiltons, but its purely for taping, i personally dont see the point, if you dont like using base thru your tools, either spray them with some cooking spray (makes cleaning tools out **** easy) or use all purpose, 
generally i will use base 60 or 90 to tape in with my elcheapo banjo if its the start of the day, or mix up some easyflow if its at the end of the day, 
i will 1st coat (over the tape after tape is dry) with base and 200mm box, then easy flow for 250mm box and easy flow again for topping, that way, if there is a proud noggin and you and thru the last coat, then next coat is the same stuff and will sand at the same rate and wont show up, i did some work with a fella who used different toppings for joints and internals, they set at different hardness and sanded differently, jobs turned out ****!!
if i have a small job that will need to be fully stopped up in the 1 day, i will either take a blower or use ultra base before my topping, its softer than normal base and wont stand out if i sand thru the topping!!
for smaller jobs i like to use that accelerator stuff, can make base60 go hard in 5 mins if you want!! can 3 coat a small room like a bathroom in the 1 mix of base 60!!:thumbsup:
krem


----------

